# So the funny thing is...



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have 4 guppy fry that refuse to stay in the safe side of my tank. So, they decided that it would be so much cooler to venture over to danger zone and hang with my male ct betta.

Just wondering, is he too slow or what, because those 4 babies are still there after 3 days.

Will they survive? Or should they be seperated somehow and kept out of his way?

Just curious, cuz it would be cool to raise fry with my betta instead of setting up yet another tank (cant afford it and cant take care of it)...so yeah, just wondering.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I had a male betta that did the very same thing with guppy fry. He ended up being a fantastic father and I left him with his own babies like a month or so. Basically, its possible he may decide to snack but since they arent gone yet, they may have a chance. Really, you need to decide if its worth the risk on your own. The general rule is.. if it will fit in a mouth, its food. But most rules have exceptions


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If you don't mind him eating them there might be a chance he will not eat them...but then again he might.


RC


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

my betta also took very good care of my guppy fry... he would chase away the skirt tetras whenever they'd go near. but one morning there was only 2 of the 11 fry left, i'm not sure who ate them. either the betta was unable to fend of the skirts, or he was just taking care of them until they were a bigger meal.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

K. Just wondering!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've now had 2 lots of guppy fry in my community tank form my 3 females and none of them have survived. I think the black serpae tetras keep eating them. When I culled my bettas I put them into the community tank and the serpaes were the only ones fast enough to catch them. I had hoped that at least a few fry would have hidden in the elodea bunch I have in there and survived but it doesn't seem like they have. The females are pregnant again (I have some obviously really randy males) so I'll consider separating them out when this lot drops. I've got 2 big 20ga tanks now for breeding bettas and also a mirrored 10ga (which is no good for the bettas coz my males keep flaring at themselves and not spawning) as well as 3 heaters so I've got an abundance of tanks and heaters to seperate them.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yay! That sounds awesome...hahaha


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Separating m & f guppies now wont stop them from having babies anytime soon. Female guppies can store it up for like 6 months.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Christine, I think you misunderstood my post. I meant I've got plenty of tanks to separate out the fry when my females drop again not to separate the males and females. I had the first drop of fry (45 of them) in a tub next to my betta fry for a while but got sick of feeding them coz they eat so much more than the bettas so I just put them all back into the community tank and figured the strongest and best hiders would survive, but it seems the black serpae's are good hunters  ah well...they're not named Thousand Fish for no reason. I'll just wait till they drop again. It doesn't seem to take my girls very long now.. only 2 1/2-3 weeks. And once my ex builds me this wall unit for my tanks I'll have 2 breeding tanks set up and have room to raise them all. 

Also Kageshi, I was just reading your signature and if you've already got a purple female you could possibly get some purple males from a spawn!! I think you'd have to spawn her with a red male though...RC would be able to tell you.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

ahhh  Well, my bad then!


----------

